# iTunes 4 Rocks.



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

'nuff said.

my favorite/most used mac program keeps getting better. and my bf is getting his 17" AlPB any day now, so we can do the whole share/stream music thing. VERY exciting.

 

thoughts on the new version?

Phil


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

New version seems really nice so far... It will be amazing when I can buy tuntes.  Love browsing through the store. I feel like a kid in the candy store. Its just going to only keep getting better and better. 

So the question I have is, who here is going to re-import their music collection in AAC format.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

1. I love the new version, i can watch Music videos!!! (Little slow downloading today though loL)

2. I will be re-encoding my collection as soon as I figure out this whole DRM thing they have in it, unless that is only in the files that you download from them.

3. I wanna buy stuff 
 

4. I can watch Music videos!!!!!


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking about re-importing my music collection as AAC files, but it's the sort of thing I'd rather do on a desktop, and my only Mac is a Powerbook. Maybe when I break down and get myself a iMac/PowerMac....

*Update*: How much of a difference is there between AAC files and MP3 files, both in size and quality?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iTunes 4 does rock, indeed. Very nice. Better performance, as well.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

jfp,

Apple is claiming about a 25% space saving at the same bit-rate and the default is 128 kbps (or whatever the unit is). Several people claim that Ogg Vorbis is better but since AAC is part of the MPEG4 standard, its a no brainer for Apple. 

Am just going to order a 15 gig iPod. Been waiting since Feb...... Heh, patience is rewarded.







I'll recode all of my CDs as AAC for it. BTW, you should never convert mp3 ->AAC as there is no point whatsoever. Always convert from the CD source (I know you knew that jfp but some people might not).


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Man-o-man. It's going to be another xmas or two before I can justify blowing nearly a grand on an iPod. Gotta move into a new (well, any) tax bracket !  

I'm surprised that they removed the FireWire plug from the iPod (you need an adapter cable now). And the USB 2.0 bit - not really a big deal, since if you have FireWire, that's what you'll use, right?

Anybody know if the FireWire is the 400 or 800 version?

M.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

What does ACC stand for?


MP3 is really MPEG 1, Layer 3


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

AAC - Advanced Audio Codec


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I like the browsing you can do with iTunes 4 and the Video too.

I have been shopping on iTunes for a couple of hours now and have not bought a thing, I should teach my wife this kind of shopping.









'Oh no honey, you can't buy that.... you have to be from the US of A.

[sarcasim]
Maybe we should have joined in on that IRAQ thing.....  
If only we knew they were going to take is personally and leave us out of all there fun.  
[/end sarcasim]


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Cubamark, the new iPods still have FW400.

Wonder how long it'll take to migrate the music store to Canada? My 15 gigger is supposed to ship May 2 +m 3-5 days shipping..... I'm sitting in DC right now but my credit cards are all Canadian.... ratso.


----------



## Podboy (Sep 3, 2002)

Not to be nitpicky, but AAC stands for Advanced Audio Cod_ing_. Just thought I'd mention that










Here's my source. (Note: got there via www.aac-audio.com , so it should be relatively trustworty...

Cheers,
Podboy


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

The Apple music store FREAKS ME OUT!!! ::--)) Integration with iTunes 4 is great. Most innovative thing to happen all year in the music world!!!! The samples are STUNNING quality. Click listen click listen click listen click listen click listen click listen -- that's what I've been doing for the last 2 hours.

WOW -- that's all I can say after realizing what the future of the music industry is going to be like. Better for the environment too.  

Great day for Apple and consumers. 

iTunes 4 the future of music.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*CubaMark said:
And the USB 2.0 bit - not really a big deal, since if you have FireWire, that's what you'll use, right?
*

And according to Apple's website, the USB2.0 is for Windows only, so for most of us here it is a moot point.

--PB


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

the music sounds much richer using iTunes 4 and also i downloade QT 6.2 and i can now ALWAYS play large size videos from apple's site and they look and sound better too.

i admit, it could just all be an "optical conculsion"
the sound really is much richer and takes advantage of the Bose speakers I bought a few years ago....

the rich string sounds, even when quiet and no distortion, that i can hear and the quiet solo piano with just a tinge of echo (a soundtrack i am listening to) - very nice....

looks like i'll be spending more time in os x
maybe time to get a more powerful box? hmmmmmm

kudos to the boys and girls at apple


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I must have ESP! Some of my predictions regarding this service have come true. Click here if you don't believe me.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

great ESP
now can you tell me the winner of next year's SuperBowl?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"looks like i'll be spending more time in os x
maybe time to get a more powerful box? hmmmmmm"

For once Michael, it really IS a plot  
cue Snidely Whiplash laughter echoing off into the distance


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> For once Michael, it really IS a plot


corollary: "you're not paranoid. people really are out to get you."


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"people really are out to get your money" minor edit


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

you don't mean that apple had released iTunes 4 and QT 6.2 to push sales of OS X only boxes??
or 
is this just another revenue stream for apple?
or
BOTH?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, I can tell you the score of next year's Super Bowl today, if that will be of help.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, isn't Snidley Whiplash the Chief Officer of Security at Enron???  
How I loved my Rocky and Bullwinckle days................when there were rabbit ears on the TV and you had to manually change the channels.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I thought Snidely Whiplash is making a comeback. Check out The Gangs of New York.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Loving iTunes 4, I know I will be reimporting my stuff so its AAC, simply because it sounds better at smaller file size, and well I don't feel like running out of room any faster then I have to. Where are all these music videos everyone is finding?


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

MP3s converted to AAC sound REALLY good -- ex 192kbps MP3 converted to 128kbps AAC. Smaller file size -- free up HD -- sounds "much" the same as the higher bitrate MP3 that it replaced. Win win situation.  

Real world tests (just for kicks!):

Conversion time on Dual 1.25 hovers around 13-15 seconds for an existing 4min (192kbps) 5.6MB song -- converting to it 128kbps AAC brings its file size down to 3.8MB.

Bruce Springsteen's Greatest Hits CD (18 songs) took 4min 55sec to import entire CD to 128kbps AAC files -- combo drive is 32x rated. The meter in iTunes was showing between 16-18x. CPUs were hovering at less than 50% usage. 

I hope Microsoft's WMA codec fails.  AAC is looking mighty fine -- sound quality/file size ratio's sweet!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNF, finally, another person from St.John's besides myself and the infamous MacDoxie. Where are you located in the city? Now, when I speak of Churchill Park or Rennies River, someone actually knows of where I speak. Welcome to ehMacLand. If you go over to the Shangri-la Club House in the Everything Else, Eh? thread, tell them that Dr.G. sent you and everything is on the house in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Tomac, that is great to hear. I always use 192 kbps on my iPod. This means I can fit a lot more songs on it in the future. So far it was only 60% full anyway - I have to buy a lot more CDs to fill it up. Still, I save that space on my powerbook too. I'll take bets on whether the iPod battery dies before I run out of space...


----------



## SpanishJoe (Jul 9, 2001)

Oh no. This new music service will eat my life.

I am amazed. I love the previews. Browsing in the virtual music store is SO much better than browsing an actual music store. As soon as this comes to Canada I'm going to be spending a LOT there.

Some questions/concerns - 

1) Can you resell your music?
2) Is there anything to stop you from burning to a CD, and then re-importing the music?
3) Homemade AACs - are they also restricted by the 3-Mac limit?

But otherwise - this is frickin' great. I can't wait. I just hope the price stays the same as the US price (as is the case with actual music CDs)...

-SJ.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm wondering about the price also. If it remains 99 cents US then it isn't such a hot deal for we Canucks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Am I correct in assuming that I can play MP3 encoded CDs through my speaker system connected to my DVD player, or the CD player in my car, but that there is no way to do this with the AAC files unless I hook up a Mac to the system?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G - Yes and No, AAC you definitely won't be able to unless you get something that can handle AAC (eg. A Mac with iTunes 4 or QuickTime 6 and higher or an iPod). As for Mp3s, some yes, some no, all depends on whether the manufacturer includes an Mp3 Decoder with the device. Most DVD players out there can do Mp3 CDs now, but not too many CD Players are also Mp3 CD Players, however that number is increasing. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, thanks for the info and clarification. I am not in the market for an iPod, but I do enjoy learning about what is out there for my own edification. Merci.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tomac, did you convert your whole library to AAC? I have 539 songs encoded in 192 MP3 format. If I select the command *Convert Selection to AAC* from the advanced section, it wants to duplicate the entire library and I lose all my play counts (it does keep the rating thankfully) Anyone know of a better way to covert and not have a duplicate?

To be honest, not really sure why I want to do this. I just want all my songs to be the same format I guess.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I just converted all my Mp3s to AAC, and well they seem to sound better and I did lose my play countrs, but thats all right with me.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I bit the bullet tonight. I emptied my iTunes Library and I've started re-encoding all of my CDs as AAC files. It's time consuming, but yowza! the AAC files sound good in comparison to MP3 files.

I suppose I could have converted my MP3s to AACs, but MP3 encoding discards a lot of information that AAC retains, even at high bit rates, and especially if you use joint stereo encoding (iTunes uses joint stereo by default). So, if you want the most bang for your buck, re-rip your CDs


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This may be totally irrelevant for this discussion, but was I correct in reading that certain new CDs contained some "code" (if this is the correct term to utilize) that "froze" the CD in the Mac computer if the user tried to "rip and burn"? For some reason a Celine Dion CD was discussed as causing this form of "seizure". 

jfpoole, what of "ripping" off tracks (e.g., a movement) from older CDs, especially classical music CDs that, for the present time, would not be available to download from the Apple Music Store?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> what of *"ripping" off *tracks


care to re-phrase?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macspectrum, that's why I put "ripping" in quotes. However, I have a feeling that it does not carry the same connotation now as it did back in the 60's. I jokingly told my son and a few of his friends (they are all 16) to "keep on trucking" and "keep the faith". They thought I made as much sense as a drunken giraffe on roller skates....the four wheel kind. Alas, youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

altho' "dude" has several meanings depending on inflection.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jfpoole, I might bight the bullet too...







I have a couple of songs in there that didn't encode properlly anyway. 

Just curious, what level of AAC did you encode at? 128?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I found this tip on the web somewhere, but can't remember where... 

If you go to Allmusic.com you can pretty much find album art for any album out there to add to your iTunes. Just drag and drop on to the iTunes Album art section. See the U2 example. Just click and drag..Pretty cool!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

That is a realy cool feature with the pictures. I have noticed that one of my MP3's goes loud and quiet and certain points since I got iTunes 4.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have a U2 DVD from their show live show in Boston that I bought. I digitized the audio from the DVD and broke it up into songs, then added to my iTunes. Do I have a legal right to do this? Its my DVD.. so do I have rights to listen to the audio any way I chose for my own personal use?

Its funny, because 2 out of the 3 "exclusive" U2 tracks on the iTunes Music store are live songs from the Boston show. 







My favourite recordings from them.. you have to see them perform Where the Streets have no name on it...







 

I think I'll re-digitize my CD's, but don't know about re-digitizing the DVD.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Another fun thing to do with iTunes 4..... It makes a REALLY cool free game! You can have a fun game of *Name That Tune* with a friend. Was having fun this afternoon with a friend. The category was _favourite 80's tunes_ and I was picking songs by the likes of A-ha, Duran Duran, etc... Lots of fun!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Clockwork -

If you are encountering problems with certain songs getting louder and quieter..

Go to:

iTunes Prefs> Effects > sound enhancer and uncheck. 

This worked for me.


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Dr.G., those 'CD's such as Celine Dion that freeze the Mac are rare. They are not actually CDROMs. Just check for the CD symbol on CDs you plan to put in your Mac.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Phillips NV (who control the CD format) have said that copy-protected CDs are not Redbook compliant, and therefore have threatened to take action against companies that use the Compact Disk logo. Still, there hasn't been much in the way of actual enforcement yet, and Phillips are pushing their own protection schemes.

So, although looking for the Compact Disk logo is one way to help, it's not ironclad.

What's worse, some albums don't have any logos on them. Anybody buy a recent Rolling Stones release (ABKO re-released almost the whole catalog)? Notice a Compact Disk logo? There isn't one. Is it copy-protected? Nope.

But wait, there's more. All of these disks are dual-layer Super Audio CDs/Compact Disks. No SACD logo either, in fact there is no mention of it anywhere in the disk label or any liner notes, the booklet, nothing.

So, although helpful, it's not a surefire indicator.

Most record companies also have taken to the practise of releasing copy-protected disks in batches; ie some, but not all of a given title have protection employed. Makes it tough; just because your friend's disk works doesn't mean the one you buy will.

What's a poor Mac-using music lover to do? Why, go to Fat Chuck's of course.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> This may be totally irrelevant for this discussion, but was I correct in reading that certain new CDs contained some "code" (if this is the correct term to utilize) that "froze" the CD in the Mac computer if the user tried to "rip and burn"? For some reason a Celine Dion CD was discussed as causing this form of "seizure".


Dr.G, I go into seizures, too, when I hear Celine Dion. Must be a design issue.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PG, I was actually being serious there with the question about the CD freezing the computer when a "rip and burn" process was being utilized in a Mac. I am not sure if I read it in a post, in the paper, on a site like MacNN, but I do recall something about new CDs having this protection to discourage users from taking a track from a CD and downloading it for distribution.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Kidding aside, indeed there is an issue concerning Dion's last CD. If I recall, there were even reports that the disc was doing damage to Mac cd drives, no thanks to some kind of misguided copy-protection scheme. 

Here is a page that discusses this issue at-length.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PG, thank you for this link. I KNEW that I was not going crazy. Still, for some reason I thought I read about it last fall rather than a year ago!!! So much for the crack memory for dates and events that I had as an undergrad history major. Such is Life.

Still, will this still be the case with certain CDs? I haven't bought a CD in a couple of years, but my son has, and I can just see him "freezing the iMac" with his personal CDs.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Dion's disc is, so far, an exception to the rule. Record labels have been monkeying with the format of selected CDs for the last few years, in the hopes of stemming illegal file-sharing. None of these attempts have been very successful, hence they are the exception. 

After all, who will buy a CD that gives you all kinds of grief when all you want to do is play the darn thing?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PG, very true. I still feel that the Music Store will not be as much for profit as it will be for a groundbreaking innovation, keeping Apple out in the forefront of this technology. With all of the non-traditional sources of praise for this service and the new iPod, it will be interesting to see if this results in a greater market share. I am working like mad prior to spring semester, so that all I have to do is teach until the third week in July, and await for the arrival of my iMac. I kinow that there is an old Yiddish saying that "When man plans, God laughs", but I would like to have a full month of summer free to learn to utilize the iMac. We shall see.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Neat...that Yiddish saying reminds me of what the Greeks once said: "To amuse the Gods, tell them of your plans."


----------



## spinz (Feb 1, 2003)

I too just downloaded itunes 4 and am pretty impressed with the i tunes store. What I wasn't impressed with is that I can't order anything from Canada but would have in the first minute once I saw some of the "exclusives" they have there!!

My question is...does anyone have any info or heard about when this will be available outside of the US? 

I was reading the article in Fortune Magazine about Steve Jobs and how itunes is going to revolutionize online music buying. It went as far as to say that they are developing a PC version of itunes but it didn't say anything about being a US only thing.

Anyone got the scoop??


----------

